# Itchy Feet



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got back from nice long off lead walk with dogs there friend Oscar.
Dogs had lovely time running around in the fields for an hour.
When we got home Poppy is very agitated first of all thought it was the usual hyper episode after long walk. She will not settle and keeps digging at the floor and her bed and running around the room. It occured to me her feet may be itchy she did venture into areas the other dogs did not go to.
I have bathed her paws in warm water but that dosent seemed to have helped
She settles for a couple of minits then is off again scraping her paws on the floor. Any ideas please that I can do to help her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds as if she maybe hurting somewhere, Dudley was like this a few weeks ago, I googled and the general opinion is they are in pain, I rang the on call vet (of course it was Sunday!) who was not very helpful and said it could be one of a thousand things, I decided he must have an upset tummy and that i would just hold off giving him food for a while, I didn't think it was an injury as he didn't seem to be bothering trying to get at anywhere or licking and I felt him all over - however, he finally relaxed about 2 hours later (after going mad shredding a paper but that seemed to give him comfort funnily), he rolled over and there was a nasty scratch right next to his boy bit, poor thing. i just bathed it and kept an eye out for signs of infection but it was fine. I maybe wrong, but it maybe something similar.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A friend of mine's GR had a reaction to baby stinging nettles ... around here there are a few beginning to put up new growth, so could Poppy have found any? I think the vet suggested some antihistamine - but I'm not confident to recommend it, as I can't be sure that was the suggestion. If she still has not settled I'd phone the vet and ask advice. Hopefully Poppy has settled now and will feel fine when she wakes up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope Poppy is ok. X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She did settle after a while and started licking her paws. I did have a good look all over but couldn't see anything. She was ok on her walk back from the field about one half miles it seemed to come on when she walked on the laminate floor. Perhaps the roughness of the pavement soothed it.
I had to go out for couple of hours on return gave them both a filled hoof and she seems ok now. She has the hoof gripped between her front paws. I shall keep extra eye on her.
We have lots of spring growth around so may be emerging nettles.
Thank you xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glad whatever was bothering her sorted itself out anyway.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy seems ok now 21-59 and they are still gnawing on their hoofs money well spent. They only stopped to eat there tea they are usually asleep by nine. Will get them again but goodness they do smell.
Goodness knows what was wrong with her but it was quite frightening she was getting herself in a right state. She is a bit of a drama queen.
When out this morning she was at one time running around for a long time on the asphalt road and I mean really running fast she is like a whippet out runs all the other dogs. Perhaps she made her pads sore.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

Ruby does exactly the same thing occasionally after a walk in the fields. First time was around a year ago and like you I did panic as going mad running round house and scratching feet furiously for about an hour as if to get something out of pads (but nothing there). When I thought about it I realised she had been in an area where nettles just starting to grow (often these small ground nettles sting more than full grown ones). When googled it some dogs pads are more sensitive to nettles and so try to keep my eye out but often impossible. When it happens now I have a few things that were suggested to dab pads with cotton wool, either neat vinegar, bicarbonate of soda mixed with water or aloe vera gel. I had hoped she would grow out of it as her pads hardened but had a stinging episode last week! Hope that helps x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Christine, when I first read your header post, I thought you were contemplating jetting off on some faraway travels 
Glad poppy is feeling better,a mad thanks row - I will look out for these pesky nettles - although it is nice to see the snow drops, crocus, and daffodils pushing through...... X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

roz said:


> Ruby does exactly the same thing occasionally after a walk in the fields. First time was around a year ago and like you I did panic as going mad running round house and scratching feet furiously for about an hour as if to get something out of pads (but nothing there). When I thought about it I realised she had been in an area where nettles just starting to grow (often these small ground nettles sting more than full grown ones). When googled it some dogs pads are more sensitive to nettles and so try to keep my eye out but often impossible. When it happens now I have a few things that were suggested to dab pads with cotton wool, either neat vinegar, bicarbonate of soda mixed with water or aloe vera gel. I had hoped she would grow out of it as her pads hardened but had a stinging episode last week! Hope that helps x


She has been ok today had a nice long run this afternoon. Avoided the area we went to yesterday. Will make a note of that solution in case it happens again.
It was really horrible to see her in such distress she just didn't know what to do with herself. Thank you xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Christine, when I first read your header post, I thought you were contemplating jetting off on some faraway travels
> Glad poppy is feeling better,a mad thanks row - I will look out for these pesky nettles - although it is nice to see the snow drops, crocus, and daffodils pushing through...... X


I should be so lucky jetting off.
It is lovely seeing everything springing into life my favorite time of the year xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so jealous, we are still two or more months away from the first Spring flowers.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am so jealous, we are still two or more months away from the first Spring flowers.


So far we have had a very wet but mild winter and thank goodness no flooding. My heart goes out to those that have endured constant flooding since mid December.
Today we have lovely sunshine clear blue sky birds singing. My spring bulbs have been coming through for last couple of weeks. Daffodils are out in there pots and buds are appearing on the shrubs and trees. Back door wide open dogs wandering in the garden as they please. Central heating off.
Best to not be complacent as March/April can be unpredictable and winter may still have a sting in its tail but shall enjoy the sunshine whilst it is here with a nice long walk with the dogs.
Hope your spring arrives soon.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. We had rain yesterday and lost about a half inch of our two feet of snow. It is almost always gone by the end of April here. We do however have a big bouquet of tulips and two pots of hyacinths indoors to hold us over til then. When Rufus was a puppy he learned to pick tulips. You can imagine how well that went over with the neighbours.


----------

